# best shop saftey tool



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

what is the best saftey item that can be used with any machine.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Roy,

I consider the full face shield, respirator and hearing protection to be my most valued safety items in the shop.

Happy holidays to you my old friend.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

The use of push stick and push pads on all my cutting of smaller pieces on the table saw and router table.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

The 3.6 pounds of brain mass standing by at all times to help us THINK before we make a move. I have posted little signs on and near my machines, now that I'm a little older, and they simply say THINK!. Each time I make a cut, start a machine,begin a pass with the router I pause for just a second and think through what I am about to do. When using the table saw I have a little mental chant I use,which you may find silly, but it works for me. I simply think/say "teeth teeth teeth" meaning, don't reach for anything on the table until you can see TEETH of the saw blade.If I can SEE teeth, the blade isn't turning. Okay men.....thats it. Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Chuck Ross (Aug 28, 2005)

Always wear you sight and hearing protection and keep small children away from powertools. And above all have a high reguard that your tools are very dangerous.


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 7, 2006)

((attention))


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Birchwood said it best. Brain power!!


----------

